# Toxic oxidation when polishing silver?



## Imaginary (Feb 19, 2015)

If one is polishing silver through pouring boiling water and a little bit of salt in a plastic boil covered with aluminum foil, and putting the silver in that bowl, can the damp be toxic for budgies? It does in theory contain silver oxidation


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*That's a good question and I don't know the answer. 
I've been trying to google it but haven't had any luck yet.*


----------



## AnimalKaperz (Jun 19, 2012)

According to Dr Ross - yes. And it does not take much to poison their itty bitty systems.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


AnimalKaperz said:



According to Dr Ross - yes. And it does not take much to poison their itty bitty systems.

Click to expand...

That's interesting -- I wonder why I couldn't find anything on-line about the fumes from using salt to oxidize the silver tarnish. :S*


----------



## AnimalKaperz (Jun 19, 2012)

I called him on the phone


----------



## Imaginary (Feb 19, 2015)

AnimalKaperz said:


> According to Dr Ross - yes. And it does not take much to poison their itty bitty systems.


That's interesting. How would it poison them? How sick/what kind of ill would they be?


----------

